# Wallpaper (uncut)



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

The source image I made for my Lain Moonshell theme:








Also, the moonshell I made:






I like feedback, plz to give me some.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks really nice!
You should upload it on GBATemp for people to use.

(just found out it's available for download goes and downloads)


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> It looks really nice!
> You should upload it on GBATemp for people to use.


It's been there for weeks now, under downloads/skins/homebrew+apps/, along with a number of my other moonshell themes.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice job you have done~


----------

